

Marketers Facebook's New Photo Tagging is Big Opportunity. Get On It - dell9000
http://ryanspoon.com/blog/2011/05/15/facebook-enables-photo-tagging-for-pages-some-marketing-opportunities/

======
DarioTheHacker
Just another reason why I won't use Facebook. I really don't want to be
blasted with different brands in my face all the time.

